# comment changer la pile interne d'un Imac G4 tournesol ?



## lion5 (14 Janvier 2007)

Je n'arrive pas à trouver comment changer cette pile.
Cette machine a 5ans et se perd dans le temps


----------



## Bertrand (Fr) (14 Janvier 2007)

Il faut demonter le fond et le socle.
La pile est sur la carte mere juste a cote de la carte memoire.


P.S : excusez le manque de ponctuation, j ai une panne momentanee de clavier. Les touches de un a zero ne fonctionnent plus?


----------

